# MECA 3x at Audio X (Florence, AL) June 5th



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just a heads up to those who didn't know or may want to attend:













As of right now I'll be helping as a judge but even if that changes for some reason I'll at least be there to hang out and kick it with my homies! 

Hope to see all you guys there!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome! I didn't think he was having a show this season. Will definitely try to attend.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Figured I'd send this back up since it will be here in a few days. Anyone else going?


----------

